# How to make your ATV plastics SHINE!!!



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

How greasy is it compared to stuff like black magic tire wet


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

If you leave it on, its fairly greasy. I wipe it off after a couple minutes and its not greasy at all.


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

After you do this and wipe it off, does it make it easier to clean after a day of riding? Or is this just a way to make it shiny?


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

It makes it 10x easier to clean.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Superior Products F96 - Tire Shine | O'Reilly Auto Parts


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok thanks for the tip! I'll start doing it now


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------

Have yall ever tried Never Wet?

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-NeverWet-18-oz-NeverWet-Multi-Purpose-Spray-Kit-274232/204216476

Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------

